# Allowance needed



## Spatco (Dec 15, 2014)

Hi all

I am negotiating a job as an atco in Abu Dhabi, I do not know the allowance uae companies are paying presently, could anyone tell me what is the right allowance for an atco with 11 years of experience?

Thank you very much


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Allowance for what?


----------



## Spatco (Dec 15, 2014)

I am negotiating the salary for a job as an atco in abu dhabi and I do not know what is the payment I have to ask for. 

I don't lnow if 30k, 40k, 50k, 60k is the correct salary or not.

Thanks


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

What is an "atco"? How much experience do you have? Need more information to be able to give any useful advice...


----------



## Spatco (Dec 15, 2014)

Air traffic controller with 11 years of experience


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks for the clarification. Hopefully someone who knows that field can advise (not me).
In general, these days you will get an offer similar to your current salary, maybe a few more benefits but not a lot more overall.


----------

